# Avengers (4): Endgame trailer out



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2018)

Here you go folks









Thoughts?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 8, 2018)

Get ready for reviving all dead superheroes with added another new superheroes!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks promising so far. Definitely gonna be better than the standalone Ms. "Woke" Marvel movie.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 5, 2019)

Super Bowl Trailer!



There are some BANANA here..... Also, Rocket Racoon was using COMIC BOOK suit style!


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> Super Bowl Trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> There are some BANANA here..... Also, Rocket Racoon was using COMIC BOOK suit style!



I'm so hyped for this movie! Can't wait for tickets to go on sale.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Me and my friends have a ton of theories on how this will play out.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 15, 2019)

New Trailer OUT!!!



Waiting for next or final trailer before movie was released on late April or earlier May depend on countries.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> New Trailer OUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for next or final trailer before movie was released on late April or earlier May depend on countries.



So much friggin' HYPE!  Can't wait to see how the Captain Marvel vs Thanos fight plays out.  Or the Ant-Man vs Thanos fight, for that matter.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 21, 2019)

Next trailer, is now honor TV spot!



Whatever it takes!


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2019)

Spaaaace!


----------



## leon315 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thor alone with Stormbreaker is more powerful than all infinity gems putted together, then why we still need other avengers??


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 3, 2019)

Oh yeah! Ready for more epic battles! Is ENDING time! Whatever it takes...


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

The latest trailer was awesome. While Marvel movies are hit and miss for me, Avengers: Endgame has me pretty hyped.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 9, 2019)

New trailer out!



Steve Rogers / Captain America:- Let's go this SON OF A *****


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 15, 2019)

Is mission time!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 17, 2019)

To The END guys!!! Whatever it takes!



10 days to go for watching this movie on cinema in USA, 7 days to go for cinema in Malaysia!


----------



## Xzi (Apr 17, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> To The END guys!!! Whatever it takes!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days to go for watching this movie on cinema in USA, 7 days to go for cinema in Malaysia!



21 movies all tied together, all leading up to this.  Be a hater if you want, but Marvel has accomplished something in cinema that's never been accomplished before and will likely never be accomplished again.  The creation of a truly unique and multi-faceted cinematic _universe_.  And with a cast of most of the biggest names in Hollywood, to boot.


----------



## zestiva (Apr 24, 2019)

complete spoiler
https://gbatemp.net/threads/avengers-4-spoiler.536919/


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

I liked the last avengers movie and I'm looking forward to this one. 
One small thing I didn't like from infinity gauntlet was how they made hulk scared after Thanos punched him. Then after that he basically didn't play a part for the whole movie. I was very disappointed. He is one of my favorites and Hulk strongest one there is!


----------



## rustinrj (Apr 26, 2019)

Can't wait to see this movie this weekend.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 29, 2019)

Look likes Marvel rereleased this movie again on cinema with added *post credit scenes*!


Unfinished deleted scenes
Trailer for Spiderman Far From Home
Tribute to famous Stan Lee

https://www.vox.com/2019/6/28/19134920/avengers-endgame-rerelease-end-credits-scene

You wanna watch it again or not? It up to you... Whatever it takes!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 29, 2019)

i'll pass.

I DON'T LIKE those shady practice like cow-bloodymilking , i will just wait for Bluray


----------

